
Unix Toolbox - eitland
http://cb.vu/unixtoolbox.xhtml
======
eitland
> This document is a collection of Unix/Linux/BSD commands and tasks which are
> useful for IT work or for advanced users. This is a practical guide with
> concise explanations, however the reader is supposed to know what s/he is
> doing.

Something I bookmarked back in June 2010 :-)

------
masonic
Most recent previous submit, 490+ points:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10022729](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10022729)

